# Joe-San's Nissan S14.5



## Chimera (Dec 30, 2009)

*Right after he bought the car, Joe-San wanted to improve the car on several areas, with a main focus on the parts you actually don't see. It wasn't a goal to go extreme, but to optimize: removing some engine restrictions, a bit more power and improving the handling. Optical tuning? Nah, that wasn't Joe-San's intention...

Full feature: Feature: The Strawberry Nissan S14,5 - Features - RPM Vision*


----------

